# Japanese Cherry Blossom FO?



## Jstar (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey all,

Awhile back I ordered several items from BA, and didn't have a good experience, so i wont be ordering from them again..ever...

What I 'did' manage to like however was one thing, and that was the Japanese Cherry Blossom FO..it was divine..very strong, and sticks like nobody's biz. 

I usually go to Mike's now for all my FO's, but he hasn't managed to get my dupe made yet since his recent move and Im seriously wanting to find an alternate place to get this wonderful FO thats fairly reasonable in price and a good quanity..Id like to make my mother some soap with it for her B-day in Sept because she just LOVES that smell.

Anyone have any recommends?


----------



## Aline (Jul 3, 2015)

Jstar said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Awhile back I ordered several items from BA, and didn't have a good experience, so i wont be ordering from them again..ever...
> 
> ...



Who is BA please?


----------



## Jstar (Jul 3, 2015)

Bulk Apothecary


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 3, 2015)

Jani, when I did a tour of their facility, the VP of Marketing at Lebermuth stated that BA purchases all of the EO/FO from them. If you are a Guild member than the minimum purchase is waived from them, (Lebermuth). They also let you buy 1 oz samples at $2.50 ?? I believe. The samples are not advertised on their website - you need to call them. Hope this helps, Cindy


----------



## Jstar (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks Cindy ! Im not a guild member, but I'll give them a call anyway and see can I weedle  Can't hurt right? ~lol~


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 4, 2015)

Jani - I was searching for something else and found The Chemistry Store out of SC carries Lebermuth FOs. - http://www.chemistrystore.com/Fragrance_Oils_H_-_W-Japanese_Cherry_Blossom_Fragrance_Oil.html


----------



## not_ally (Jul 4, 2015)

Jani, I checked out the Soaps scent review board on cherry blossom b/c you can do a fast term search there, most supposedly faded fast. The ones I might use based on the reviews:

 WSP:  Accelerates, but holds up well after cure.  Both liked fragrance, one said liked better than BBW’s b/c more “cherry” scent.  Used 5-7 %, FO is supposedly pretty strong.


  Pure Fragrance Oil:  Accelerates fast.  One (of 3) reviewers say scent has stuck well for 6 mos, others just soaped it.  One commented it is a dead-on dupe of BBW’s.


  Soapalooza and Soapsupplies.net:  Both supposed to smell great after soaping and easy soapers (no A) but no updates on sticking after cure.


----------



## Jstar (Jul 4, 2015)

Awesome! Thank you both!

I did write to Lebermuth, since after checking their site I didn't see JCB anywhere..haven't heard back from them so will have to wait on them I suppose, but meanwhile I will run and check the links ya'll provided 

Thanky much!


----------

